# Leigh D4R Pro Dovetailing Jig



## welcon2 (Feb 18, 2012)

I am going to pick up a Leigh jig in the next couple of weeks and I was wondering what would be the best router to go with this unit?

Thank's


----------



## dougpke (Nov 16, 2012)

I personally went with a Porter Cable, because the Leigh bushing will mount without an adapter on most models. You might be able to find out what other brands/models do or do not require an adapter, and which one(adapter), by going to the Liegh website, and if not, the information is included with the jig when you get it. However, then you'll have to wait until you get an adapter/router to use your jig.....


----------

